# Elk in E3 or E4



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I am trying to help fill my dads cow elk tag for E3 and we have been unsuccesful so far. We have spent most of our time in September south of the interstate out walking but have yet to see an elk. My dad was not able to go out in November but now that I am back from school we will be going out this weekend and next and if anyone has any information at all it would be much appreciated. You can contact me be PM or my email is [email protected]


----------

